# My Birds



## KJGregor (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=55395&id=533652583&l=4fe001e1d1


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The link doesn't work.


----------



## KJGregor (Aug 7, 2009)

I changed it hopefully it will work for you now...


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

they are lovely birds xxx


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------

